# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Rokersmaag

## dandy

hallo, ben een 30-jarige man en heb al jàren last van maagklachten in de vorm van een opgeblazen gevoel en misselijkheid na de maaltijden. Hiervoor neem ik allerlei pillen: Alprazolam, Pantoprazol en Tempocol. Maalox neem ik na de maaltijden. Is er iemand die een gelijkaardig probleem heeft ? En zijn die maagklachten dan weg ?? Ik rook, vrij veel . Dit zal de belangrijkste oorzaak van mijn klachten zijn. Grtz en hopelijk tot mails !!!

----------


## sietske763

tja.....als je denkt dat roken de belangrijkste oorzaak is.....zal je toch moeten stoppen, vrees ik.
ik wilde ook door roken, maar moest ook stoppen....

----------


## Sefi

Mijn man heeft dergelijke maagklachten. Hij rookt al 10 jaar niet meer, dus bij hem heeft het niet met roken te maken. Hij slikt Nexium en daarnaast ook Domperidon. Dat schijnt je maag sneller leeg te maken (verkrijgbaar via huisarts).
Daarnaast kun je voedingssupplementen uitproberen die de voedselvertering verbeteren, zoals enzymen.

----------


## daddy

ik heb daar ook last van, maar nooit in de vakantie. Stress zal er dus wel voor veel tussen zitten, roken doe ik nooit.

----------


## sietske763

domperidon is tegenwoordig vrij verkrijgbaar,
wil je iets dergelijks moet je om primperan vragen, op recept verkrijgbaar, kost niets
in 1e instantie wordt het veel voor misselijkheid gegeven, maar het is ook voor de maaglediging.

----------


## Sefi

> domperidon is tegenwoordig vrij verkrijgbaar,


Voorheen kochten we Domperidon altijd bij de drogist, maar sinds vorig jaar krijgen we het alleen via de huisarts.

----------


## dandy

Het gaat al wat beter met mijn maag. Mijn arts heeft Temesta voorgeschreven om de stress te beperken. Wie heeft ook een rokersmaag en heeft verder nog tips voor mij ?
Alvast bedankt, greetz Davy

----------


## sietske763

> Het gaat al wat beter met mijn maag. Mijn arts heeft Temesta voorgeschreven om de stress te beperken. Wie heeft ook een rokersmaag en heeft verder nog tips voor mij ?
> Alvast bedankt, greetz Davy





> Voorheen kochten we Domperidon altijd bij de drogist, maar sinds vorig jaar krijgen we het alleen via de huisarts.


ik wist zeker dat het in de vrije verkoop zit......heb ff apotheek en HA assistente gebeld... en ja...nog steeds vrij verkrijgbaar!

----------

